#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Serieuze Jongeman zoekt serieuze dame!!

## Jaouadd

Serieuze jongeman, 31 jaar, hmdl alles op een rijtje, berberse komaf, is opzoek naar een dame om inschallah mee te trouwen, leeftijd tussen de 20 en de 30, marokkaanse afkomst, voor meer info of vragen graag via een pm...

----------

